# Second or Larger Hard Disk for VIP622 DVR?



## rjbryla (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, warranty issues aside, 320GB is way too small... :eek2: Before I open up the box (yes, and probably void the warranty, etc. etc.) -- is there room for a second hard disk? Is the file system on the disk a common file system (Linux ext3, Windows NTFS) I can copy to another larger disk (like a 700GB or more)? Ahh, the good old days when it was easy to hack the first TIVOs with a larger or second hard disk... :lol:


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

No, No, and No.

Nothing you can do outside of buying a bunch of expensive hacking equipement. Its just not worth the trouble.

The last Tech Chat said theywould activate the USB port for external hard drives this fall so be patient. We have a pretty good shot of this actually happening.



rjbryla said:


> OK, warranty issues aside, 320GB is way too small... :eek2: Before I open up the box (yes, and probably void the warranty, etc. etc.) -- is there room for a second hard disk? Is the file system on the disk a common file system (Linux ext3, Windows NTFS) I can copy to another larger disk (like a 700GB or more)? Ahh, the good old days when it was easy to hack the first TIVOs with a larger or second hard disk... :lol:


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

rjbryla said:


> OK, warranty issues aside, 320GB is way too small... :eek2: Before I open up the box (yes, and probably void the warranty, etc. etc.) -- is there room for a second hard disk? Is the file system on the disk a common file system (Linux ext3, Windows NTFS) I can copy to another larger disk (like a 700GB or more)? Ahh, the good old days when it was easy to hack the first TIVOs with a larger or second hard disk... :lol:


Dish showed an external HD at CEDIA that they were planning to make available after testing etc. Don't know the timing or $, but it was a single HD. Multiple HDs can be supported going forward but systems are still being specified and testing is just being discussed.


----------



## conehead433 (Aug 27, 2006)

The yahoo group DishRip covers this for older models. Unfortunately that does not cover the 622. As far as I know they use a Linux system which I wouldn't be able to help you with. Looks like you could leave the HD in the 622, disconnect the cable from the 622's main board and hook the cable (SATA for the 622 I think) into a computer and clone the 622 drive so it would have the files necessary to work with the 622. Then you could get a cable extension and plug in the new larger drive in an external enclosure. Fill it up, repeat, etc. Of course using this method you still have to use the 622 for playback. On the bright side using this metod you don't have to fool with saving files to a PC, conversion, etc. If there is an easy way to get the files needed on an external drive I would like to know. I would prefer to be able to do it with an XP based PC if possible. I'm sure there are some folks out there who know how to do this. It would be much easier if Dish would enable support for recording to an external device (other than PocketDish) through the USB port. I would prefer not to have to purchase a HD for that purpose through Dish however.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> The last Tech Chat said theywould activate the USB port for external hard drives this fall so be patient. We have a pretty good shot of this actually happening.


Have you been hearing anything about linking other receivers (211's) to playback recordings from the 622? 
Would love to link between my units.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally have not heard of anything like that. Would be nice, but given all the other features Dish is working on with the 622, I doubt we would see this feature in the near future.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Ron.
Was just hoping that may be a purpose for the RJ45.


----------



## leszekh (Sep 27, 2007)

conehead433 said:


> The yahoo group DishRip covers this for older models. Unfortunately that does not cover the 622. As far as I know they use a Linux system which I wouldn't be able to help you with. Looks like you could leave the HD in the 622, disconnect the cable from the 622's main board and hook the cable (SATA for the 622 I think) into a computer and clone the 622 drive so it would have the files necessary to work with the 622. Then you could get a cable extension and plug in the new larger drive in an external enclosure. Fill it up, repeat, etc. Of course using this method you still have to use the 622 for playback. On the bright side using this metod you don't have to fool with saving files to a PC, conversion, etc.  If there is an easy way to get the files needed on an external drive I would like to know. I would prefer to be able to do it with an XP based PC if possible. I'm sure there are some folks out there who know how to do this. It would be much easier if Dish would enable support for recording to an external device (other than PocketDish) through the USB port. I would prefer not to have to purchase a HD for that purpose through Dish however.


would any large hard drive work with cloning ..?? or it should be a DVR hard drive like this model for example ST3320820SCE / ST3320832SCE..??
My vip622 keeps rebooting at all times...and if I disconnect the hard drive and plug the unit back it'll work with no problems(with no recording )...so It is
hard drive issue thing, and I'm looking to clone a new hard drive out of the faulty one and replace it ...!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

leszekh said:


> My vip622 keeps rebooting at all times...and if I disconnect the hard drive and plug the unit back it'll work with no problems(with no recording )...so It is
> hard drive issue thing, and I'm looking to clone a new hard drive out of the faulty one and replace it ...!!


What you SHOULD do is call DISH and have the 622 replaced.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

This thread is like I fell into a time machine. USB support for an external drive up to 750 GB is now a reality. Simply call Dish to have the feature activated for a one time $40 and then go buy yourself a drive. Pretty simple, huh?

Check other threads for the few drives you should avoid. The rest seem to work fine. I have a Western Digital One Touch that works flawlessly.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The WD 320 gig Essential has two models. One specifies version 2.0; the other does not. They are both USB 2.0 compliant. Is there a difference other than the buffer and does it matter which one gets connected to a ViP622?
TIA


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Dish Network's requirements are simply USB 2.0, since they are both that I doubt there would be a difference on your ViP622.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Dish Network's requirements are simply USB 2.0, since they are both that I doubt there would be a difference on your ViP622.


Setup was a snap. So was the call to activate it. $40 never disappeared so fast.


----------



## leszekh (Sep 27, 2007)

Just need some info in how to replace the hard drive in the vip622....mine is faulty.

Wold cloning the faulty HD to any new HD work or not..??

Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

leszekh said:


> Just need some info in how to replace the hard drive in the vip622....mine is faulty.
> 
> Would cloning the faulty HD to any new HD work or not..??
> 
> Thanks


My guess is that would not work. If the drive is bad (bad data or other problems) what good would cloning do anyway? And why don't you want to call DISH and have the faulty 622 replaced? That seems like the most logical thing to do.


----------



## leszekh (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill R said:


> My guess is that would not work. If the drive is bad (bad data or other problems) what good would cloning do anyway? And why don't you want to call DISH and have the faulty 622 replaced? That seems like the most logical thing to do.


I'm Canadian Subscriber....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

leszekh said:


> I'm Canadian Subscriber....


One good illegal turn deserves another. Talk to your broker.


----------



## leszekh (Sep 27, 2007)

:sure: Thanks


----------

